# Sooner RC Fall FT



## Black Forest Retrievers (Jul 17, 2006)

As I was looking over my fall FT schedule along with both the universities in this state I noticed on glaring and huge mistake on the behalf of the SRC. 
They scheduled their O/H Qual & O/H Am on Saturday. Not really a big deal in most cases but looking that weekend at both OSU an OU football schedule, both teams are playing at home that weekend. 

I guess if you have it the other way, then someone would gripe about that. The only reason I bring this up is usually Qual and Open's are run on Friday correct. I guess I like things to remain the same...typical male I DONT like change.

Now I have to choose between my dogs or my team....pressure, I dont like making tough decisions.

Any solutions?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Black Forest Retrievers said:


> Now I have to choose between my dogs or my team....pressure, I dont like making tough decisions.
> 
> Any solutions?



Now is that REALLY a tough decision?


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Black Forest Retrievers said:


> ... looking that weekend at both OSU an OU football schedule, both teams are playing at home that weekend.
> Now I have to choose between my dogs or my team....pressure, I dont like making tough decisions.
> 
> Any solutions?


Paul,

What's the big deal? It's only OU and OSU. You act like it conflicts with an LSU game or something. 

fp


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Prediction*

Paul,

Here is a perdiction, Sooners will win......Cowboys will loose. Calls for Gundy's head will become so loud T. Boone will have to start to listen. 2004 Big 12 Newcomer of the Year will still ride the pine for Gundy :evil: 

Go to the trial and take a radio. Or get TeVo. 

OSU Alum Regards.

Richard Davis


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Prediction*



Gunners Up said:


> Calls for Gundy's head will become so loud T. Boone will have to start to listen.



Let's hope so.


----------



## rwedel (Jul 31, 2006)

I feel your pain regarding the football schedule, but owner handler qual. needs to be on saturday as does the owner handler amateur. Lets see if Castiglione will consult us before he makes out his football schedule. Switching our trial dates from year to year based on the football schedule doesn't seem feasible. Who cares about the cowboys?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

no one cares unless Texas is playing.


----------



## Black Forest Retrievers (Jul 17, 2006)

Rich and Rick

Care to revise your comments?

Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I recomend everybody go to the game that weekend. Ill go to the trial and make sure somebody wins.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I recomend everybody go to the game that weekend. Ill go to the trial and make sure somebody wins.


Tim you take care of the Open/Am, I'll come take care of the Qual 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Sounds good FOM but my name is Paul or Slim ,T slim or Tulsa Slim, S head or MF , been called jerk a couple of times and probably deserved it but i got what i wanted so who cares :wink: , SOB, Jack ass, and dipstick. Any of those will work but not Tim.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Don't forget the occasional autograph request for Tom Petty.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Sounds good FOM but my name is Paul or Slim ,T slim or Tulsa Slim, S head or MF , been called jerk a couple of times and probably deserved it but i got what i wanted so who cares :wink: , SOB, Jack ass, and dipstick. Any of those will work but not Tim.


     

I shouldn't multi task - as long as they get it right in the catalog, right?!  

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> my name is Paul or Slim ,T slim or Tulsa Slim, S head or MF , been called jerk a couple of times and probably deserved it but i got what i wanted so who cares :wink: , SOB, Jack ass, and dipstick. Any of those will work





FOM said:


> - as long as they get it right in the catalog, right?!


Rockerins Riverdance LF
Owner Paul and Gena Rainbolt
Handler Jackass Rainbolt

kinda has a nice ring, huh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Handler Jackass Rainbolt


Achiro was checking that out. He'd know.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ed said:


> Tulsa Slim said:
> 
> 
> > my name is Paul or Slim ,T slim or Tulsa Slim, S head or MF , been called jerk a couple of times and probably deserved it but i got what i wanted so who cares :wink: , SOB, Jack ass, and dipstick. Any of those will work
> ...


 :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> S head, MF, SOB, Jack ass, and dipstick


This is pretty much the foundation group of nicknames for Paul or should I say nicknames that aren?t arguable.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > Handler Jackass Rainbolt
> 
> 
> Achiro was checking that out. He'd know.


I was looking at the dog! :x :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

want my nanner said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> > > Handler Jackass Rainbolt
> ...


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Russ, there are 3 or 4 asses in that pic you might be looking at, hard to tell with those beach comber glasses your wearing but i dont think there is any way you can see the dog ( Breakwaters you and me Babe ) from were you are standing.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Boy, the Jack asses all show up once the party gets started. Patrick, Ed, Shayne , Russ , who are we missing?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I swear i laugh my ass off every time i look at that picture.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Boy, the Jack asses all show up once the party gets started. Patrick, Ed, Shayne , Russ , who are we missing?


the list is endless.....The White Knight, Gerard, Guthrie, Tim West, Jerry, Booty, ............just to name a FEW 8)

and whatever happened to Jerry's girlfriend Sparkle Girl :wink:


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Man, I'm getting slammed for being a "Tim" and now I get thrown in the asses category.

At least my teams Quarterback doesn't get paid $1800 an hour for washing cars.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> get paid $1800 an hour for washing cars


Sounds like good work if you can get it.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > get paid $1800 an hour for washing cars
> 
> 
> Sounds like good work if you can get it.


I'm applying tomorrow. I figure I can spare 5 hours per week for an extra $18,000.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tim West said:


> At least my teams Quarterback doesn't get paid $1800 an hour for washing cars.



At 4 and 7 last year there is a reason for that. :lol:


That kid will prolly never get paid to play ball.


----------

